# Class B Driver Tasking



## Dirks_325 (23 Apr 2015)

I was wondering what the army pays for driver taskings. My contract is for 110 days in gagetown, also will I get weekends off?


----------



## dapaterson (23 Apr 2015)

You will be paid based on your rank and IPC.  You will be given leave (weekend and annual) in accordance with the needs of the employer.  You may get weekends, you may not; it depends.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2015)

Dirks_325 said:
			
		

> I was wondering what the army pays for driver taskings. My contract is for 110 days in gagetown, also will I get weekends off?



???

You get paid at whatever level you are on the Pay Scale for your rank.  You will have to get a Route Letter and Claim from your OR to cover your travel, and you may get TD.  Ask your OR what you will/may get for TD, and approx what you will get for your Claim (as you have to return home to finalize it).


----------



## Dirks_325 (25 Apr 2015)

I will thanks! I wanted to attend a wedding back home in Vancouver. Would the Army cover travelling costs if I were to fly out From New Brunswick to Vancouver and back for a weekend? I read somewhere that this is possible after you work a certain amount of days in a class b contract. Where can I find more information?


----------



## mariomike (25 Apr 2015)

Dirks_325 said:
			
		

> Where can I find more information?



http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits/toc-ch-209-transportation-expenses.page


----------



## brihard (25 Apr 2015)

Dirks_325 said:
			
		

> I will thanks! I wanted to attend a wedding back home in Vancouver. Would the Army cover travelling costs if I were to fly out From New Brunswick to Vancouver and back for a weekend? I read somewhere that this is possible after you work a certain amount of days in a class b contract. Where can I find more information?



No, for a short term class B like that they won't be paying for your travel except for the way there and the way back. For a wedding trip you're on your own. You'll probably be looking at around $800 round if you're leaving from Fredericton (closest to Gagetown)


----------



## Dirks_325 (25 Apr 2015)

That answers my question. What are the cheapest ways to get from CFB Gagetown to Fredricton? Is there a bus loop or shuttle from the base?


----------



## mariomike (25 Apr 2015)

Dirks_325 said:
			
		

> What are the cheapest ways to get from CFB Gagetown to Fredricton?



In case you decide to go by taxi:
http://www.frederictonairport.ca/wp-content/uploads/FYC-Taxi-rates-2015.jpg

"Primary taxi service at the Fredericton International Airport is provided by Checker Cab. They can be reached at 506-450-8294."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Apr 2015)

Dirks_325 said:
			
		

> That answers my question. What are the cheapest ways to get from CFB Gagetown to Fredricton? Is there a bus loop or shuttle from the base?



Considering your profile says you are from 39 CER you should know how to get from base to the airport as you would have gone through trades training at CFSME........


----------



## Dirks_325 (25 Apr 2015)

I didn't get loaded on my trade course so I am on this tasking. Not too familiar with New Brunswick


----------

